# BIG ARMS, please!



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

I know i need to be patient but has anyone got any top tips for big / fast muscle gains for arms? I train hard and eat well but my arm growth bi & tri's seems slow. I love the gym but it doesn't look like i am a serious gym goer because my arms are just not big enough.

I eat 5/6 times again

I take supplements

I train 5 times a week on a good split program

Come on guys any tips for intial muscle size gains? My right arm is 14.5 inch tensed left 13.5 inch.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Patience pate, really dont know any quick fixes.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Big arms take time(shame aint it lol)


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

fill them with synthol or be patient like the rest of us bro.there are no real quick fixes unfortunately


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

you will put a lot of natural size on in the first year so chin up, might get the canons up to 15" maybe 16 in a year if your genetics are up to it


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

http://www.escapade.co.uk/Fun-Costumes-sale/Muscle-Fancy-Dress-Shirt-88490.asp

sorted


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

It was a long shot i know hence why i beginners section


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Heres a question... what would you say normal growth would be in inchs per year with training?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

steventon said:


> Heres a question... what would you say normal growth would be in inchs per year with training?


there isn't any, all down to the persons diet, training, rest and genetics


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

dont train arms directly for a while hit them using over head pressing and close grip pull ups , work on your shoulder`s get them bigger so your arms can grow .


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

Arms are my easiest thing to train however everyones different, make sure you do plenty of tricep excercises tho as big triceps = big looking arms ... simple


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

are u hitting your compound exercises with enough intensity?


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Barbell mafia said:


> are u hitting your compound exercises with enough intensity?


That is a good question i am deadlift, squat, bent over row, chest press, leg press, pull up, dips, but i do feel dead lift & quat should be heavier! No squat rack


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

I an ideal world I would love to train with some of you guys for a session. There is a world of knowledge out there.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

steventon said:


> I an ideal world I would love to train with some of you guys for a session. There is a world of knowledge out there.


if you ever find yourself in kent get in touch i will take you to the best gym in this land 

post up your routine please .


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

steventon said:


> That is a good question i am deadlift, squat, bent over row, chest press, leg press, pull up, dips, but i do feel dead lift & quat should be heavier! No squat rack


yes deads and squat are responsible for building overall size, but for big arms I like training Close grip BP and weighted dips!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

steventon:2292808 said:


> I an ideal world I would love to train with some of you guys for a session. There is a world of knowledge out there.


I trained arms with steelaricus once, he didn't forget it in a hurry.


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

U welcome down my gym anytime in Essex mate!


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

uhan said:


> post up your routine please .


My Routine

Tues

Chest & Tris

Wed

Legs & Shoulders

Thurs

Back & Bi's

Fri

Chest & Tri's

Sunday

Home Free Weights

I like to mix it up just to shock the system normally

heavy EZ BB bi curls

dead lifts BB

bent over rows BB

superset - trying to exhaust muscles!

various bicept dumbell curls - standard grip, hammer, ofset

benchtricep dips x20


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Keep it simple.

If you train chest, toss in a couple of sets of dips, and or a couple of sets of close grip bench.

You can do skull crushers, they isolate pretty nice.

for bicep, do some heavy cheat curls, you can then isolate them on hanging seated incline curls (supination).


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2011)

as everyone said patience and consistent progressive overload. but genetics will come into this big time and they will only grow as much as your genetics will allow i.e some have bigger bicep peaks some have rounder fuller triceps, if you look at the medial head of branch warrens triceps compare them to kevin levrone's you'll see the genetic factor come into play, likewise if you compare their backs and legs branch exceeds most. even still you will be able to build big arms with heavy hard training, enough rest, quality nutrition and time.


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

I ****ing love ez bar skull crushers i really feel it in my triceps. I like to push it, one of my favourites!


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

ricky23 said:


> as everyone said patience and consistent progressive overload. but genetics will come into this big time and they will only grow as much as your genetics will allow i.e some have bigger bicep peaks some have rounder fuller triceps, if you look at the medial head of branch warrens triceps compare them to kevin levrone's you'll see the genetic factor come into play, likewise if you compare their backs and legs branch exceeds most. even still you will be able to build big arms with heavy hard training, enough rest, quality nutrition and time.


My genetics are crap! I know i am going to have to work twice as hard!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

hackskii said:


> Keep it simple.
> 
> If you train chest, toss in a couple of sets of dips, and or a couple of sets of close grip bench.
> 
> ...


like the avi picture, you should get one


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

If you want big arms you need to hit the triceps mate


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

steventon said:


> I ****ing love ez bar skull crushers i really feel it in my triceps. I like to push it, one of my favourites!


make sure you get your form spot on , I see too many guys go heavy on them and use their lats more than their triceps !


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2011)

steventon said:


> My genetics are crap! I know i am going to have to work twice as hard!


train smart mate, if youre giving 100% intensity and effort then you wont be able to train harder. progressive overload and not letting your body adapt are key, you have to introduce new stress to the muscles best way by increasing weight while keeping impeccable form and slowly upping cals.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2011)

Barbell mafia said:


> make sure you get your form spot on , I see too many guys go heavy on them and use their lats more than their triceps !


like with most exercises people do, completely takes away stress from the targeted muscles when they use bad form, just an ego thing.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Also train the Bracheus ( excuse the spelling ) its the small muscle between the bicep and tricep and training in pushes the other two apart giving the arm an extra 10 % in size.


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

go heavy when training, sometimes i only get 6-7 reps/ set, superset them, isolate them, etc.... and change training round to shock the muscles. if everything else is spot on, then theres not much else other than being patient


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

My arms are now just over 15", I haven't found any way to get them much bigger without going on gear when they max out at 15 and 3/4

Just keep at it and they will come

I'm now just doing one heavy exercise once a week on arms days and concentrating on my triceps now to see if changing it up makes a difference


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

If ur taller like myself and have longer arms it's much harder and takes way longer to fill the muscle compared to a shorter person. This is where patience is very important it's taken me years to get from 11 inch to at my biggest 18 inch but I am never happy and always looking for that extra 1/2 inch. Be patience and don't do what a look of other people do over train ur arms cause they won't get bigger that way..


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Cheers all, actually very useful feed back


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

I would say to try these

made my tri's grow






But be patient


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

underhand weighted pull-ups with a close`ish grip and heavy bb curls

and dont forget ur triceps they make up 2/3`s of ur arm so they say


----------

